# Remove green thing from top left of cells.



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

I formated the cells to Text. But now, There's a green traingle in the top left of each formatted cell. 

Is there a way to remove the triangle when the cell is formatted as text?

Here's wat I'm talkin about:


----------



## David M58 (May 20, 2008)

Those green triangles are indicators of Excel's _Error Checking_ feature. To turn off the error checking, try this: go to the Tools menu, choose Options, click on the _Error Checking_ tab, and where it says _Enable background error checking_, remove the check mark.


----------



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

I found it. I disabled the "Number stored as text". Works good now.


----------

